# Russian Power Lifter Fractures Both Knees While Attempting To Squat Nearly 900 Pounds



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 14, 2020)

(WARNING: VIDEO MAY BE HARD TO WATCH)


*Russian power lifter fractures both knees while attempting to squat nearly 900 pounds*



By Allen Kim, CNN



Updated 4:42 PM ET, Thu August 13, 2020 








Power lifter Alexander Sedykh fractured both knees while trying to squat nearly 900 pounds.
(CNN)A Russian power lifter broke both his knees while trying to lift nearly 900 pounds.

Alexander Sedykh was seriously injured while competing in the 2020 World Raw Powerlifting Federation (WPRF) Championships held in Dolgoprudny, which is in the Moscow region of Russia, the Russian state-run news agency RIA Novosti reported. 
In a video posted by WRPF on Facebook, Sedykh could be seen attempting to squat the barbell -- weighing about 882 pounds -- and he collapses under the weight, falling onto his knees in visible pain.




A 9-year-old boy who can deadlift more than twice his bodyweight is breaking powerlifting records
Sedykh underwent emergency surgery that lasted six hours, RIA Novosti said.


"The doctor said that they assembled my knee well, and the quads were sewn with a double stitch," Sedykh was quoted as saying. "My wife also wrote that my meniscus was torn and the tendons flew off. But they have already sewn them all."
WRPF did not immediately respond to a request for comment from CNN.
"Everything hurts, but we are holding on," Sedykh said. "What is the prognosis? Two, to lie down for two months, not to move your legs! Then to re-learn to walk and recover."
The tournament has athletes compete in a number of categories, including powerlifting, bench press, power combination, deadlift, and armlifting, according to RIA Novosti.
There is no timetable for Sedykh's recovery, and it is unclear if he will attempt to continue his career after he recovers.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 14, 2020)

Nah son- not watching


----------



## SoniT (Aug 14, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 14, 2020)

I didn’t know tendons could come off like that. I’m squirming just thinking about it.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> Nah son- not watching



You were smart.  I should have heeded the warning.  Ouch!


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2020)

I want to watch it, but I know I’m going to regret it. Lol

ETA: I watched. It’s wasn’t that bad. He broke his knees like a cartoon. Lmao 

This is a dumb sport.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 14, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> Nah son- not watching


I'm scared to!


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 14, 2020)

Just reading the thread title is disgusting.


----------



## RUBY (Aug 14, 2020)

Why did they cut the video where they did? I always think...what happened next?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 14, 2020)

O M G it was loud!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Aug 14, 2020)

I've seen some gruesome stuff as an ICU nurse but this made even me cringe. Ouch


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 14, 2020)

I saw the video and didn't think it was that bad.  I've seen worse though....broken legs, ankle doing a 90 deg angle   I'm in medicine so that could be why.

But you heard that cracking sound twice though!!  And him collapsing on the floor.  Crazy.  There's no coming back to this career.


----------

